# is there a durable AND waterproof iPad mini case out there?



## Maxadia (18 Dec 2015)

The only things I found when searching related to the actual iPads, and from three years ago.  Lifeproof are waterproof, Griffin Survivors are indestructible....is there a case out there that is both that would be suitable for the field?


----------



## cupper (18 Dec 2015)

Otterbox makes Defender Series cases for iPads.

http://www.otterbox.com/en-us/ipad-cases

I've been quite happy with two of the three Defender cases I've had for the iPhones I've had over the years. The 3GS case was a good design and well made. The 4S case was not as well made but still did what it was supposed to do. My current case for the iPhone 6 is just as well designed and made as the old 3GS case, and built to last. 

Only other complaint which likely won't be an issue with the iPad is that the belt holster clip breaks easily if you catch the phone on something as you move around. My first two broke getting in the car as it caught on the side of the seat. Only lasted a couple of months for each one. For some reason this one for my current phone has lasted 9 months and so far so good.


----------



## McG (19 Dec 2015)

http://www.lifeproof.com/en-us/ipad-mini-cases?scid=LP-NoAm-USCA-TSA-cpc-00439&medium=tsa&gclid=CP_Wh7-I58kCFZJffgod5YsAgA&gclsrc=aw.ds

I have not found Lifeproof lacking for durability.


----------



## Maxadia (19 Dec 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> http://www.lifeproof.com/en-us/ipad-mini-cases?scid=LP-NoAm-USCA-TSA-cpc-00439&medium=tsa&gclid=CP_Wh7-I58kCFZJffgod5YsAgA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I have not found Lifeproof lacking for durability.



Thanks for the replies.  

MCG - can you elaborate maybe with an example or two?


----------



## McG (19 Dec 2015)

I have used Lifeproof for about three and a half years now.  My iPad has not gone anywhere particularly exciting, but the phone has survived -30 (feeling -40) winters, exercises, operations, sand, camping, pools, Disney theme parks, and one spectacular over the handlebars bicycle crash where the phone became the first point of contact back to the ground.


----------



## Maxadia (19 Dec 2015)

MCG - Thanks, that was exactly the info I was looking for.  I just wasn't sure that a Lifeproof would hold up.


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2015)

RDJP said:
			
		

> The only things I found when searching related to the actual iPads, and from three years ago.



From the past 12 months.

iPad mini case durable waterproof review
https://www.google.ca/search?sclient=psy-ab&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&btnG=Search&q=iPad+mini+case+review#tbs=qdr:y&q=iPad+mini+case+durable+waterproof+review


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Dec 2015)

I vouch for Lifeproof


----------



## runormal (19 Dec 2015)

http://m.bestbuy.ca/?&lang=fr#/catalog/productdetails.aspx?ajax=true&sku=10206431&lang=EN-CA

I use this 7" pelican case. 

Two faults:
A) not built for any specific device just for the size
B) once it is out of the case it is completely exposed. It works for me though because in the field I'm typically in a truck. If I know I'm dismounted I don't bother bringing it.

Claims to be waterproof and it worked well when I submerged it in my sink. I personally haven't had any problems


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2015)

Wife has a Lifeproof case for her iPhone. 

Her 0nly complaints are  1) the opening for the charge chord is very tight, and 3rd party chords don't fit without doing some minor sanding to thin it out a bit & 2) the switch for the vibrate mode doesn't mate up with the phone so she has to use Do Not Disturb rather than set it to vibrate.

And the price was right, it was included for free as a bundle when she go the phone (a US carrier).


----------

